# javax.comm: Suche eine open source Alternative zu rxtx



## Eike (29. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Alternative zu rxtx, wenn man eine open source Implementierung des javax.comm APIs für Win/Linux benötigt?

Grüße
Eike


----------



## tuxedo (30. Jul 2008)

Ist rxtx nicht schon OpenSource? Die Lizenz an sich (LGPL) deutet da eigentlich schon drauf hin.

- Alex


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2008)

Da hast du völlig Recht, aber ich suche eine Alternative zu rxtx und die sollte auch OSS sein.


----------



## tuxedo (4. Aug 2008)

Okay, blöde Frage: Aber was erwartest du dir von einer zweiten, open source Lösung welche zu javax.comm kompatibel ist?

Soll die irgendwas besser können als rxtx oder warum möchtest du rxtx nicht verwenden?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Eike (4. Aug 2008)

Ich habe eine Applikation geschrieben, die unter Linux wunderbar und unter Windows kaum bzw. gar nicht funktioniert hat.
Habe dann mit der Flusskontrolle gebarbeitet, aber keine einzige Einstellung bewirkte eine Verbesserung.

Von einer alternativen Implementierung des javax.comm hätte ich erwartet, dass vielleicht das Problem eingeschränkt werden könnte...


----------



## tuxedo (4. Aug 2008)

Also mit rxtx hab ich schon 3 Projekte abgewickelt, sowohl unter linux als auch unter windows, ohne Probleme.


Was geht denn genau nicht? Ich bezeifle

a) dass es etwas anderes als rxtx noch gibt das brauchbar ist, da rxtx die wohl größte bekanntheit, und somit auch das größte Feedback bzgl. Bugs hat
b) als Folge aus a), dass was anderes besser läuft

- Alex


----------



## Guest (14. Aug 2008)

sun bietet ja javax.comm nicht mehr zum download an oder? 
wo bekomme ich das denn jetzt  her?


----------



## tuxedo (14. Aug 2008)

--> www.rxtx.org verwenden... Aber wer sich die Mühe macht diesen irrsinnig langen Thread durchzulesen wüsste das. Aber sowas will man ja niemandem zumuten.. so viel lesen ... z z z z z 

- Alex


----------



## Eike (20. Aug 2008)

Man müsste quasi den ersten Post richtig lesen!

Ich denke mal, dass es zu rxtx keine Alternative gibt, die ähnliches leistet.

Dann habe ich einen neue Frage, aber dazu ein neuer Thread!


----------

